# I need Western uni-mount Frame for a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500.



## 2TallDB (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking for a western uni-mount frame for a 1998 dodge ram 1500 sport. I don't care if is used or new but i don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you try craigslist and ebay? I heard from a friend that is looking for a mount for his dodge that the fords and chevy's are common, but he was having trouble finding one for his dodge, he was thinking about just fabricating one. Wish you luck.


----------

